# 2014: Are DRI points booking rates going up (HI)?



## IslandDaze (Aug 17, 2013)

Looks like it's a 10% increase :annoyed:

I was looking for a week in Hawaii next summer (2014) and it seems points requirements are going up as of around  6/23/2014. Hopefully this is just a bug in the website but I wouldn't be overly surprised if this is part of DRI's new business strategy. They raise the maintenance fees but this is the first I've seen of points inflation.


For example,
Kaanapali Beach Club, 6/14/14, 7 nights:
1 Bedroom Deluxe Ocean View (4) :  11500
1 Bedroom Ocean View (4) :   8500
1 Bedroom Scenic View (4) :   6500

Kaanapali Beach Club, 6/21/14 and later(*), 7 nights:
1 Bedroom Deluxe Ocean View (4) :  12650
1 Bedroom Ocean View (4) :   9350
1 Bedroom Scenic View (4) :   7150

* - except weeks around 4th of July which are a little more.

Edit: Thanks to csalter2 I have found that this phenomenon only happens when booking a week starting on Saturday. Weeks starting Friday or Sunday are not affected.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 17, 2013)

IslandDaze said:


> Looks like it's a 10% increase :annoyed:
> 
> I was looking for a week in Hawaii next summer (2014) and it seems points requirements are going up as of around  6/23/2014. Hopefully this is just a bug in the website but I wouldn't be overly surprised if this is part of DRI's new business strategy. They raise the maintenance fees but this is the first I've seen of points inflation.
> 
> ...



Hello There,

I am not in the Hawaii Collection so I can only see to June 18th.  However, I I do see the same point totals that you see for both groups you posted.  You can see the higher rates before June 21st. You can see them in May or prior. 

If you begin you 7 day stay on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday you will get the lower point totals of 11500, 8500 and 6500.  That is because those of the normal checkin days. There is a conveniece for that you are being charged additional points for checking in Monday -Thursday on a 7 night stay.  Thus, if you begin your 7 day stay on Monday through Thursday you will then see the 12650, 9350 and 7150 point totals.  It's the same with the Point at Poipu and all of the other DRI properties. 

This is not the case with Club affiliates like Sea Village or Sea Mountain. You will be charged the same amount of points regardless of what day you check in. Vacation Internationale must have an agreement with DRI to charge a flat amount of points regardless of the check in day.  

I am very careful about check in days and the points. I will be in Hawaii next summer for 4 weeks. I will be staying at both Marriotts and DRI resorts.  You need to be strategic in planning. If I am going to a resort such as The Point or KBC I am doing Sunday through Thursday stays as you get the lowest point totals on those days. I make sure I don't have Friday or Saturdays on high points required resorts like those. Place like Sea Village and Sea Mountain which require lower point amounts, I reserve with Fridays and Saturdays.  I am showing 2 sets of family around the islands that month and we will be doing shorter than 7 day stays in DRI resorts.  

I hope this helps. Now you said June 21st you saw those higher point totals too. I don't know why you saw that and I can't see those dates yet. I hope you just wrote the wrong date in error.


----------



## IslandDaze (Aug 18, 2013)

csalter2 said:


> Hello There,
> 
> I am not in the Hawaii Collection so I can only see to June 18th.  However, I I do see the same point totals that you see for both groups you posted.  You can see the higher rates before June 21st. You can see them in May or prior.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Your post provided some new insight. I was always searching Saturday to Saturday. When I search Friday-Friday or Sunday-Sunday it comes up with the correct (original, lower) total points. When I search Saturday-Saturday from 6/21 and beyond the website comes up with a 10% higher total (at least for Kaanapali Beach Club and I think the Point at Poipu). Actually right now the points showing are way off so maybe they are working on the system?

Is there some contractual requirement that they offer a set point amount for booking a weeklong stay if the stay starts on Fri,Sat, or Sun, or can they raise it anytime they decide to?


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 18, 2013)

Weekend stays are always higher for some reason.


----------



## IslandDaze (Aug 18, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> Weekend stays are always higher for some reason.



For individual nights the price of a weekend night is more than the price of a weekday night but when booking in one week blocks the price is quoted in Diamond's resort directory 2013-2014 and should be the same for each week that starts on a valid week stay start day for whatever resort you are booking.

For KBC and the Point, it should be Fri, Sat, or Sun, but what I'm seeing is that starting 6/21/14 it's only Friday and Sunday but not Saturday as advertised. Hopefully it's just a bug that will get fixed.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 19, 2013)

*DRI information addressing your concerns*



IslandDaze said:


> For individual nights the price of a weekend night is more than the price of a weekday night but when booking in one week blocks the price is quoted in Diamond's resort directory 2013-2014 and should be the same for each week that starts on a valid week stay start day for whatever resort you are booking.
> 
> For KBC and the Point, it should be Fri, Sat, or Sun, but what I'm seeing is that starting 6/21/14 it's only Friday and Sunday but not Saturday as advertised. Hopefully it's just a bug that will get fixed.



I took the time to look at the Simplicity document that DRI has on its website and the Club Legal Documents pdf that is also there.  Your questions can be answered from the following information in these documents.

You were concerned about DRI changing points values for accommodations. The following is located online in the Simplicity pdf Section 4.2:

*In order to give peace of mind to the members of the five Collections, all accommodation choices as detailed in the legal/governing documents for the Collections have been put into trust. Once put into trust (subject to any voting
rights of ordinary members in their specific Collection), the total annual points value attributed to the accommodation will never increase. While there may be points value variations to adjust for annual changes in seasons, check-in days, public holidays
and special events, for example, the total points value over the course of a year for standard check-in days will not increase.
That said, it is open to the Club Operating Company to temporarily decrease points values at a resort if it decides to run a special Diamond member offer. Discounts may also be available depending on availability.
The only exception to changing points values may be where an affiliate resort (i.e.
a resort that is neither owned nor managed by Diamond Resorts International®) undergoes refurbishment or structural changes that warrant the points values to be re-evaluated and amended accordingly. This change may be to raise or lower values and may be adjusted without notification. In the event that such an adjustment occurs, all existing reservations will be accepted at the points values applicable at the time of booking.
*

The following located online in Simplicity, Section 6.6 explains the increase in points on alternative check in days:

*Reservations with a duration of less than seven nights are available at certain resorts as noted in THE Club® Annual Global Reservations Directory. This also applies to additional nights booked following a standard weekly reservation (e.g. for a 10-night reservation, three additional nights will be charged as per this policy).
The points calculation for a stay of less than seven nights is as follows:
• Sunday to Thursday inclusive; each night is 10% of the weekly points value.
• Friday and Saturday nights; each night is 30% of the weekly points value.
• Points values for short stay bookings made within 30 days of arrival are discounted by 50%.
Reservations made for arrival on a non-standard check-in day are calculated at short stay points values as noted above.
*
This does not explain that Saturday 10% increase, but at least now you can understand the process.


----------



## IslandDaze (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks Carlito, that is very helpful.

The way I interpret it is that the points over the course of a year for the standard check-in days must remain the same. They can increase it in one season for demand but that means they must reduce it in another season so the total remains constant over a year period.

It is possible based on this interpretation that Diamond is increasing the points required for a Saturday check-in during the Summer season and that they would decrease points for a Saturday check-in (could be spread over the standard check-in days) at some other period during the year.

Interesting.


----------



## IslandDaze (Aug 20, 2013)

Today I find they have fixed the points for check-in on 6/21/14 for a weekly stay at KBC. Saturday check-ins further in the future still are affected by a 10% points bump. Maybe this is a rolling thing. They adjust/fix it right around the 10 month window?


----------



## islandguy (Sep 12, 2013)

*Maui Points Differences by day and by Length of Stay*

I booked a Aug stay in KBC starting on Friday so I could get the normal points.   The Sat and Sun check in was higher in points for all room catagories. 

Also I wanted 3 weeks and found that if I booked 2 weeks and then booked another week in a seperate reservations I received the normal points that a one week stay would have cost x 3.  If I had booked all 3 weeks in one reservations it would have been about 10% more points than by booking 2 reservations.     

Very strange


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 14, 2013)

Robscrusoe, 

This is a problem and quite confusing.


----------



## winger (Sep 18, 2013)

robcrusoe said:


> This is a programming problem in my opinion and I have seen it before, why it keeps rearing its head, makes no sense.  Sometimes when I really wanted to book something with points that I know are wrong (by 10%) I called in and they adjusted manually, sometimes they were not so helpful.
> 
> As discussed, not only for stays of less than seven nights but for stays that do not start on a DRI resort's standard check-in days the above formula of nightly rates applies and
> 10+10+10+10+10+30+30 = 110
> ...


Here three scenarios I ran for KBC, checking in on Saturday for an Ocean View unit:

Scenario 1) Book 12 nights, one reservation: pts used = *15300*
note: checking out on non-std day (Thurs)

Scenario 2) Book 12 nights, two reservations, first for seven nights, second for 5 nights: pts used = 8500 + 5950 = *14450*
note: on the second ressie, checking out on non-std day (Thurs)

Scenario 3) Book 12 nights, two reservations, first for five nights, second for 7 nights: pts used = 5950 + 9350  = *15300*
* notes: on the first ressie, checking out on non-std day (Thurs), on second ressie, check-in and check-out on non-std days (Thurs and Thurs)

Scenario 2  takes less points.  Is this a system issue or am I missing something (booking rules) ?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 18, 2013)

I suggest you repost this on the DRI discussion board.  It will get looked at, you will get a response, and it will likely lead to a trouble ticket being set up.

BTW I noted something similar when booking our 2014 week at Poipu.  For some reasons, some of the seven-day periods in late July were 1,000 more points if you checked in on a Friday.  There is no reason for the points to be any different.


----------



## winger (Sep 18, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I suggest you repost this on the DRI discussion board.  It will get looked at, you will get a response, and it will likely lead to a trouble ticket being set up.
> 
> BTW I noted something similar when booking our 2014 week at Poipu.  For some reasons, some of the seven-day periods in late July were 1,000 more points if you checked in on a Friday.  There is no reason for the points to be any different.


Hi Steve. It could be because it is late in the day, but what is the DRI Discussion board?  Are you referring to the Yahoo group?

ROBCRUSOE
So, which of the scenarios should be the way points are calculated, Scenario 1, 2 or 3?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 18, 2013)

winger said:


> Hi Steve. It could be because it is late in the day, but what is the DRI Discussion board?  Are you referring to the Yahoo group?



No. I am referring to the DRI member forum.  You can link to it here, or via the Member Forum link, licated near the bottom of the page at the DRI website.


----------

